# Vista Vaio Survey . exe



## vmominchina (Sep 16, 2007)

Okay - truth -- I did uninstall it but I was trying to clean up all the stuff that came with the new machine. Now I am getting this nagging message whenever I log on ....

Vista Vaio Survey

Description:
Stopped working

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	CLR20r3
Problem Signature 01:	vista vaio survey.exe
Problem Signature 02:	1.0.0.0
Problem Signature 03:	45776977
Problem Signature 04:	mscorlib
Problem Signature 05:	2.0.0.0
Problem Signature 06:	4536f11f
Problem Signature 07:	2336
Problem Signature 08:	23
Problem Signature 09:	System.FormatException
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	4105

Read our privacy statement:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=50163&clcid=0x0409


SO WHAT DO I DO NOW? I AM NEW AT THIS ... DID I KILL MY NEW MACHINE!


----------



## suniljain (Nov 15, 2007)

i am also facing a similar problem


----------



## button eyes (Feb 20, 2008)

I had exactly the same problem as the first poster. After log-on an error box pops up saying *'Vista VAIO Survey has stopped working'*. The error details were only slightly different:

Description: Stopped working

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	CLR20r3
Problem Signature 01:	vista vaio survey.exe
Problem Signature 02:	1.0.0.0
Problem Signature 03:	45776977
Problem Signature 04:	mscorlib
Problem Signature 05:	2.0.0.0
Problem Signature 06:	4536f11f
Problem Signature 07:	2336
Problem Signature 08:	23
Problem Signature 09:	System.FormatException
OS Version: 6.0.6000.2.0.0.256.6
Locale ID: 1033​
Alternatively I get the error message *'VSC has stopped working' *with the following details:

Description: Stopped working

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	CLR20r3
Problem Signature 01:	vsc.exe
Problem Signature 02:	1.0.0.0
Problem Signature 03:	45f74c0c
Problem Signature 04:	mscorlib
Problem Signature 05:	2.0.0.0
Problem Signature 06:	4536f11f
Problem Signature 07:	2336
Problem Signature 08:	23
Problem Signature 09:	System.FormatException
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.256.6
Locale ID:	1033

Read our privacy statement:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=50163&clcid=0x0409​ 


I chatted with Sony esupport on the web, and they recommended

1) That I uninstall VAIO Survey via Control Panel>Add/Remove Programs and reinstall it via VAIO Recovery Center (Help and Support>Backup and Recovery>click on 'Launch VAIO Recovery Center' at the bottom of the page)

I did this and it did not work.​
2) That I restore the system to an earlier point via System Restore before a recent JAVA update had been installed.

I did this and it did not work.​
3) The assistant also told me that I could remove VAIO Survey if I wanted as it wasn't necessary:
_"VAIO Survey is just a survey program supplied with VAIO Computers, if you wish you may remove it from the Computer"; _ What does the program do? _"if you want to participate in the Survey of the Product feature you can use this Program"_​
I haven't done this yet but probably will if it serves no purpose and runs all the time in the background. (I couldn't get any more specific information about it on the web)

My situation:

My computer is only a couple of weeks old. I'd removed the unwanted 'Bloatware/Trialware' after many hours (Symantec; AOL; Napster; MS Office Business; Spiderman; AIM; MobiTV; links to Gametap; NY Times Reader; ...) and don't think I did anything damaging there.

I also installed and used Tune-Up 2008 and ccleaner afterwards. For protection I'm using BitDefender and installed the free AVG.

I haven't yet transferred over my data and programs from my old computer.

So I'm mystified why this software needs to be running at all and think this problem hasn't been well researched. 

Any one else with experience on this?


----------



## marceloalopes (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi button eyes.
I'm with same problems.
The Sony VAIO would review your produtcs and didn't send these garbage for us.


----------



## frank200 (Apr 2, 2008)

Did you use the registry cleaner from Tune-up Utilities? It's possible that it deleted a registry entry that was needed by that survey program. Registry cleaners are known for this. You might try using the undo function in Tune-up Utilities to restore the registry and see if that helps.


----------



## button eyes (Feb 20, 2008)

frank200 said:


> Did you use the registry cleaner from Tune-up Utilities? It's possible that it deleted a registry entry that was needed by that survey program. Registry cleaners are known for this. You might try using the undo function in Tune-up Utilities to restore the registry and see if that helps.


Yes, I did use Tune-up. I suppose it is possible it deleted a necessary registry entry, but the re-install of the VAIO Survey program via the VAIO Recovery Center should have corrected/re-created an appropriate entry. However it didn't.

As many further changes and updates have happened since, it is now unfortunately way too late to do a restore via Tune-Up, given that an individual restore of one item is not possible.

Despite the general sticky announcement at the beginning of the Forum warning against registry cleaners, I defend the use of Tune-up and ccleaner as absolutely necessary, given the amount of bloatware pre-installed on the Sony VAIO TZ (in particular the pernicious Symantec/Norton Software, that caused many programs to malfunction on my last pc). I have never experienced any problems in the many months I have been using it whatsoever, with the possible - but not probably - exception of this instance. 

In the meantime I have uninstalled the Vista VAIO Survey program and have noticed no ill effects. I would have been willing to participate in a survey program, but VAIO will have to make it easier for me.

Thank you for taking the time to provide help and advice.


----------



## marceloalopes (Apr 20, 2008)

I solved the problem uninstalling VAIO Survey - Control Panel, Uninstall a program.

I had another one, entice: array index error. So, I uninstalled "QuickBooks Simple Start Free Starter Edition"


----------



## mikecha (May 30, 2010)

Hello, i am facing the similar problem, and i could solve it yet
"vista vaio survey.exe"


----------

